# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  New Cladding and Screening Screw Launch

## ScroozAdmin

As the title says we've just launched our new range of RazrClad hiload screws this week. They are a tough, hardened square drive fastener designed for use in landscape and external joinery such as fencing, screening cladding etc. and they have our ScrewArmour coating which lasts 6 times longer than Galvanising and is suitable for any treated timber (ACQ, CCA etc) so you don't need to stress over the different types you need depending what timber your using.  
Here's a link to the sister decking screws range where you can watch the movie Scrooz RazrDeck Hiload Ceramic Coated Decking Screws and here's the RazrClad range

----------

